# Do you care about donor's blood type?



## Apple68 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies! 

I am in the process of getting on ED in Spain. one clinic has found me a match but her blood type is different than mine and my husband's. I just wonder if anyone knows how important it is to find a donor with a matching blood type and why. The clinic from Spain told me that blood type is not that important, but I am still very unsure...

Can I have your responses please??

Regards
Jane


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess if the clinic says there is no medical need/reason to match blood type, then perhaps the only reason people might want a match in blood type is if they have decided not to tell the child that they are donor conceived and hence want to have the same blood type as the mother/parents?

Personally I would only care about the blood type if there was a medical reason why it is advised - eg more likelihood of success/implantation if donor blood type is same as recipient...

But then I am single and will be telling my child that they are double donor conceived from the very start, so it's immaterial what the donor blood type is/are really

Not sure if this will help with your decision, hopefully someone who knows more about the medical implications will be along soon - although if the clinic has said it's not important, then you should be OK?

Best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

If you were rh -ve there might be an issue with a rh +ve egg donor, but your DP may well be rh +ve anyway...

These days I don't think you can really expect it never to come out that a child was donor conceived, as medical advances are likely to mean DNA can be checked, rather than just blood type!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

it doesnt bother me what blood group the Donor is - after all how many adults in the UK even know their blood group- I am A neg though and have had Anti D after my miscarriage so it may play a part, my partner is A positive- but I would be guided by the clinic as I am not witholding DE conception from the child
L x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

HI,

Two things;

1) My blood type is different from both of my (biological) parents

2) I am Rh -ve, so I did ask this question at my clinic and have also done some internet "research" on it (because I need donor sperm) and everything I've been told is that it doesn't matter.  In fact the consultant teased me a bit and said that most people just go out and get a boyfriend and they don't usually ask what their blood type is  .  I did feel a bit embarassed for asking but being RH -ve, I thought it might be important  

Hope that helps
GIA Too xx


----------



## Ariella (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,

I'm also in the process of having ED in Spain. Had a phone call from the clinic yesterday telling me they had found a donor for us (about same height as me, same eye colour, fair skin...) but her blood group is different than mine and DH. As physical match sounds good, as far as I can tell, and we are planning to tell the child about DC, I've decided to go ahead with this donor instead of waiting for another donor who may not be such a good match.

Wishing you good luck on your ED cycle

*Ariella xx  *


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Ariella,
I had double donor and both my donors are positive and i am negative.
My clinic in SA said it did not make _any_ difference at all - I will be having the anti-D injection and there should not be any problem at all.
Candee
x

Drowned girl, the question was about just about the need to match blood types - does it _always_ have to end in a scare story about telling the child they are donor conceived?!


----------

